# Bought my first ever digital camera



## Big T (Mar 20, 2007)

Well I just sold one of my cars so I thought I would treat myself to a new camera.

I have never owned a digital camera before and have just got by using my Nokia N95.

The model I bought is the Panasonic DMC-FX100. I did ask a few folk for opinions and was told it was really good.

http://www.jessops.com/Store/s69981...rtBy=RelevanceDESC&IsInStockOnly=False&comp=y

Any comments/opinions on it?

I also bought a nice cheap tripod but I'm buggered if I can find an easy way to attach the camera to it:devil:

Cheers,

Tony


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

Welcome to digital imaging:wave:
No idea about the camera, but the tripod should have come with a removable plate with a small screw in it, which should screw into the base of the camera:thumb:


----------



## Big T (Mar 20, 2007)

swiftshine said:


> Welcome to digital imaging:wave:
> No idea about the camera, but the tripod should have come with a removable plate with a small screw in it, which should screw into the base of the camera:thumb:


Just checked the tripod, the plate does come off. I just needed to use a bit more force and was a bit worried about breaking it. Spot on, thanks:thumb:


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

No worries, though you souldn't need to use force! there should be some sort of quick release mechanism there.


----------



## Big T (Mar 20, 2007)

There was, just with it being new it was just a snug fit. You can see it wont be long til it's nice and loose.


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

can't go wrong with a panasonic. good buy


----------



## dinodog (Aug 10, 2007)

I have also bought a panasonic:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=80403&page=2

Very happy with it !!:thumb: the zoom is incredibly


----------



## leeshez (Dec 26, 2005)

Nice camera .


----------



## Big T (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm loving the camera but my photography skills are cack. Will get some pictures up when I have taken something decent and then resized them. Cheers for the comments.

T


----------



## Big T (Mar 20, 2007)

My 1st few shots, just messing with the different settings. Not too impressed with the Landscape setting.

We had been for a day out to the Landmark Centre up next to Avimore

These were taken at the top of the Lecht.



















Me wondering if the handbrake would hold:doublesho









On the way home we had to stop for this pic.










Have also tested out the Macro setting










I'm happy with what I have so far but will need to figure out all the settings and when to use them, I suppose it will all come in time.

Cheers,

Tony


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

I've got a Panasonic FZ8 and am hugely impressed with it. Didn't think Panasonic would be that great a brand after a Sony but boy was I wrong!

Never used the 'Scene' modes myself, I just use Program and save as RAW and cross fingers! 

TBH, the first couple of shots aren't bad - just in need of some contrast. :thumb:

Don't know if you have any imaging software, but you could try out GIMP if you don't. It's free and pretty powerful, works with Mac, Linux and of course Windows. Ok, its not Photoshop but does give you pretty much all you need when starting out. :thumb:


----------



## Big T (Mar 20, 2007)

I have the full Adobe package but am still learning with it as well.

What is the difference saving as RAW?


----------



## dsolds (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice work. Have you thought about a UV filter for the end of the lense? It will protect the lense but also clean up some of the haze. A skylighter would have a similar effect but primarily, both would protect the precious lense.

Saving as RAW means you save exactly what the camera saw. JPEG adds compression and every time you re-save as JPEG, more compression is added which can generate noise. Basically, working with RAW gives you accurate data to begin with. I keep all my shots as RAW in an archive and use JPEG for the albums. That way, if I ever want to do something more creative I have the original to work from rather than a JPEG which would then be on (at least) it's second save under a compressed format.


----------



## Big T (Mar 20, 2007)

I didn't realise you can get filters for compacts, I thought they were only for DSLR type cameras.

Time to break out the instructions and find out how to change the save format.

Thanks for all the advice.:thumb:


----------



## Big T (Mar 20, 2007)

Just had a look through the instructions and then on the net, it seems that this camera does not have the ability to save in RAW.

Does anyone know if this is correct? If it's not could you tell me how to set this up?

If it is correct, is there another format to use?

Sorry for all the daft questions but as I said this is my first camera.

Cheers,

Tony


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Maybe you can't save as RAW, it usually is only found in 'bridge-SLR' to SLR cameras but it was worth a look. You could see if you can save as .TIFF, basically the same as .JPG but no compression so quality is retained.

RAW allows you to adjust expose, white balance etc, which can come in handy especially if your trying to get a specific effect.

I noticed that you say you have the full Adobe suite - which must contain Photoshop. If you are running Photoshop CS3, you can also open and adjust .JPEG and .TIFF files in the Camera RAW plug in which does work quite well. Check out how here. :thumb:


----------

